# Lawn Mower Transmission Problem



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a sears 7.0hp walk behind, propelled mower. It has been hesitating and stops occasionally and then goes forward. The belt is fine. New one put on. I was told that it cost less, just to buy a new one, rather than repair/replace transmission.

Has anyone repaired/replaced a lawn mower transmission on self propelled model?

Thanks
Pick ><>


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to say, before I would throw it away, I would do some basic troubleshooting.
on some of these mowers there is not a transmission per say, but rather a worm gear that turns at a much lower speed than the engine. this ratio is further reduced by the gears in the wheels.
I would find your model at this web site, and see if you can figure out what is causing it.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...n-Parts/Walk-behind-lawn-mower-Parts?Type=Gas
one example I looked up showed the transmission at $63.99. Doesn't sound like new mower cost to me. worth a look.


----------

